# Newbie: Have I a Hav?



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm a newbie to the forum and a newbie to Havanese. Last weekend, my son and I were leaving the dog park when we came upon a bedraggled little furball lying in the street, resting. The driver in front of us slowed and passed by, so I stopped and got out of the car, scooped up the poor little thing, and put him in my car. We took him home and bathed him, pulled out the stickers from his fur and combed out the mats (I did have to cut some 'clingons' from his pants and cut a couple of mats. I have advertised him as lost on 3 internet local lost pet sites, and put up a sign on the fence at the dog park. If you click on my ad on Craigslist, you can see a picture of him. Can anyone verify that he is a Havanese? I think he is but am not certain. When I can figure out how to post pics I will try to get some more up.

Thank you!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/pet/1546085592.html

Here are the other ads I posted; the first uses the same photo as above: 
http://www.pets911.com/services/lostandfound/animal_details.php?uniqueID=3539201&page=

This one has a different photo:
http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=193749


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Tanya he is a cutie. Sure looks like he could have some Havanese in him. I hope you find his owners.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks like a hav to me. I hope his owner shows up. Poor baby. Let us know what happens.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW! Poor baby! Hope you find his owner, someone has to be missing a cutie like that! Good luck! Thank you for picking him up and helping him find his home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tanya, he looks like a Hav to me. Thankyou for picking him up and taking such good care of him. I hope his owners find him, but if not maybe he found you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! Certianly looks like he could have some hav in him to me. Do you have a dog? Are you considering keeping him if you do not locate his owner. Hard to believe noone is looking for him.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

The vet told me that by law, I must try to find the owner for 7 days and after that I can keep him. The vet scanned him but found no microchip on him and suggested he was about 6 months old. My kids kind of like him, but he means a 2nd dog in our house so I haven't decided yet what to do.

In spite of his bedraggled state when I found him, I can tell that someone had been caring for him. He wasn't too badly matted. His fur in between his paw pads was trimmed, and his ears were clear of hair. His anal area was carefully trimmed for cleanliness but just where necessary. From what I have learned about Havanese, these are important and someone must have known about how to care for them and was doing it for him. The really odd thing though was the collar that was on him. It was far too big for a dog his size, and old/used.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Wierd about the collar. How lucky I would feel to have found a puppy that was either havanese or part havanese. Hope all works out for the best! Please keep us informed! Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It might be that someone found him before you and put a collar on him from a dog they had. I hope you find his home. If not, and if you don't want to/can't keep him you should contact havanese rescue. I'll keep watching for updates.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's a cutie, and looks like a hav to me. Like Patty, I'd be so happy to "find" or "be found by" a Hav. He's a lucky little boy that you saw him, took him in, and are doing so much for him, including researching the breed. I

f you don't find his family or keep him there is a link on the Forum's home page to HRI, (Havanese Rescue,) to contact for help.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

I do feel very lucky indeed! And he is a beautiful one too. If I can't keep him, I would be more than willing to foster him until a good home can be found. I did look into a local hav rescue group so it's good to know that is an option. I guess my biggest concern is the cost associated with his care. I need to be realistic.

But on the other hand, I can't help but feel that he was given to me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for saving that little boy! He was probably scared to death! 

Havanese are only expensive depending upon what you spend on them....you know...toys, stuff, and more stuff! We spoil our Dexter rotten!

He looks like some Hav to me without seeing more pictures....Does he like paper? Does he RLH? I hope his owner is found...or maybe the little boy has found you! 

Please keep us updated about this fellow.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

There really isn't any way of knowing if he is a Havanese without papers. There are many mixed bred dogs that have the "look" of a Havanese. My vet told me about one that came into her office the other day. She sees a lot of Havanese and thought for sure this little black darling was a Havanese. Come to find out it was a Yorkie-Poo.

I am so glad you saved this lil guy, thank you for being his hero.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He is way too precious! Thank you for being such a wonderful person and scooping him up and caring for him. I hope you find his owner, that is, if his owner is nice and deserves to have him back!


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/

I haven't gotten any really good pictures yet but the above should give a bit of a better idea. The only way to know for sure in my case would be to do a DNA test since no papers are available. Unfortunately, the Havanese doesn't seem to be in any of the databases for the DNA tests I have seen available. He certainly has the characteristics of the Havanese from what I have read. He's a lovely dog at any rate!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

Last year my daughter found a dog and was trying to find it's owner because it seemed like it was taken care of well. Here is a few things she did to find the owner.

I saw where you had it scanned for microchip
She posted signs at the entrance of most of the neighborhoods in the area.
She faxed a copy of pic and description to all area vets and surrounding areas.
She called all the groomers she could find in the phone book and described the dog.
She listed with all the online websites that helped find lost pets
She ran an ad in the paper

Good Luck and your an angel for saving this furbaby. My daughter picks up every dog she can find.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

What a sweet girl you have! Maybe she will run a rescue organization someday... not that she isn't already, in her own way


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

He looks young as I noticed he still has a baby canine tooth with the permanent one behind it. He looks like a Havanese to me too, but like Kathy said hard to tell. He looks like a happy boy!

Thank you for saving him!! You are a saint! Best wishes finding his owners.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

THank you Libby, yes the baby tooth on the bottom is gone now, but there are still two upper canines. They feel pretty solidly rooted in though. I was told that sometimes these don't fall out?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww, what a sweet lil' boy you found. So cute. Certainly has a lot of Hav looks to me, but of course I am no expert.

Whatever his heritage may be, he is a looker. From the sounds of it, he must have been someone's pampered baby at some point. How odd that no one has responded yet or you haven't seen ads looking for him.

If I lived near you, I'd want him in a heart beat if you decide you are unable to keep him...well, that is assuming no one claims him.

Sally~


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I will eat my hat if that baby is not a hav . . . or hav mix. What a cutie! He just might be meant for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tanya, those are lovely pictures. He looks much like a Hav, but who knows? His colors are gorgeous! Thank you for picking him up and caring for him.  

I hope he finds his way back to his family as it sounds like he was well cared for. I can't help but think of what the family must be doing now, maybe worrying and frantically looking for him. Makes me think of the many times Havs from members here have taken off and been lost, either temporarily or permanently. Of course, that's if he was lost and not abandoned. All the best of luck with this little guy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie, thank you for picking him up and giving him a home even if it is temporary. If you're unable to keep him please contact HRI, they'll make sure he gets all the care he needs and goes to a loving home.
Keep us posted on what happens!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

maybe some Tibetian Terrier mixed in. He is so sweet and seems to really love your black lab.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a cutie! Thanks for posting the additional pictures! We love pictures around here! I also noticed that extra tooth on the bottom....glad it came out. 

I had to get some puppy teeth removed (Canines), the teeth were very long and there is no way they would come out on their own. The Vet had said, they were the longest canine teeth they had seen. 

He looks like a big pup compared to the other dog in the recent pictures....not to ruffle any feathers here....but.........how much does the pup weigh?

Thanks you for keeping us updated! If I found a dog like that.....I would keep him for sure! That is...........after trying to find the owners.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> maybe some Tibetian Terrier mixed in. He is so sweet and seems to really love your black lab.


That's what I was thinking too... he looks awfully tall for a Hav. I was surprised when we were at the show over the weekend how much Tibetan Terriers look like Havs on stilts!<g>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your Flickr photos really help us get a better look at him. I'm guessing he's probably not a Havanese, but he is most certainly adorable. Best wishes on finding the perfect home for him, especially if it is you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know where the long legs you're all seeing are. What am I missing?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks kind of big for a Hav of 6 months. But he sure is cute. I hope you decide to keep him, as I don't think it was by chance that you found him. Please keep us posted about him.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

He weighs 16 lbs and is 12.5 inches tall. His coat is soft and very light. Here's another picture: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/4285914174/ Sorry it's such a bad pic but should give a better idea of the dog, who was a wiggle worm and didn't want to stand on the slippery tile! 

The other dog is a whippet/pitbull mix, about 6 months of age. We got him in November from the Benji's Buddies rescue group who were able to verify his parentage. Some people abandoned the puppies when they moved, taking their whippet bitch and pitbull mix dog with them, but leaving the puppies. (I don't understand some people!)

You all are wonderful  I appreciate all the interest very much!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think anyone will be able to verify for you if he is a Hav or not. And as I know size is not a disqualifier. Cash was 17 lbs at 6 months (he is now 22.5) He does have a squarer look than a lot of Havs (who are sometimes longer than tall.) 

What do his eyes looks like? are they almond shaped or round? Havs eyes are more almond shaped. What do his feet look like? are they wider? almost webbed? that and his size if he is only 6 months could indicate that he has some Tibetian Terrier (not actually terriers) in him. Their feet are designed to walk on snow and climb mountains. 

What ever he is...he is absolutely adorable. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Yup, a cutie no matter what his heritage may be. 

Murray is around 2 years old and was 17lbs when I got him a few months back, but hovering right around 20 these days...I guess he likes it here....


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

His eyes are almond and the paws are not particularly wide or webbed. I do understand that his breed will not be verifiable, but it is helpful to try to get some idea, even if we can't know with any certainty.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay I got a halfway decent picture 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/4286108588/in/photostream/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tanya,

He is such a cutie. If he has a family who is missing him, I hope they find you and get him back. If not, I hope you can get to keep him or find the perfect family to keep him safe and loved.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's a handsome guy and looks like mostly Hav to me. But I'm no expert.
How lucky that he found you! If his owners are frantic and looking for him, I pray they find him. 
If he was abandoned then he'll surely find a great home. Either with you, or Rescue.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He looks like a Hav to me or at least a Hav mix. What a cutie. Do you have a local humane society or pound to call? Our newspaper has a lost and found section for this type of thing too. If you can't find the owner and do not want to keep him, please contact HRI about him. Look for the surrender request. Little dog with a parachute on the right hand side of the page. 
http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=200001


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He gets cuter and cuter with each picture I look at. How is he getting along with your dog. He sure does look like a keeper to me


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Karen 

The two dogs get along very well! Sometimes they are too rambunctious in the house and I get concerned that someone will get hurt. So I put a stop to the horseplay in the house and shoo them outside where they can run and chase all they want.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you say he is 12.5 tall, what is your point of measure? Are you measuring from the shoulder to the ground or head to the ground?

From the photo with the young girl (your daughter?), I'd guess he's a slightly larger breed or mix of breeds. If you go to Google Images and do a search for "Tibetian Terrier puppies" (purposely misspelled), you get a great representation of puppies that look like Hani. (When I spelled it correctly, Tibetan Terrier puppies, I didn't get as good of a representation.)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Wow, Kimberly! They sure look like bigger Havs, don't they? Does the coat feel much different or...? I'm not sure that I've ever actually seen one in person. Although I think there is a TV commercial with one because I remember thinking to myself that the dog on it looked a lot like an oversized Hav!

Either way, that boy is cute!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Tanya, you are a saint to rescue that darling guy. I'm in love with him!

I would guess he's more likely a Tibetan due to his size and longer legs. What a charmer.
How is his personality? Is he housebroken? Does he know basic commands like sit? 
Where does he sleep? He looks so at home with you. ;-)
Very best of luck!


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Kimberly,

Yes, that is my daughter.  I measured 12.5 inches from floor to withers which is an inch over the standard for Havanese, and he is still young so may still grow more, but the vet said she didn't think he would. He doesn't have the woolly undercoat like a TT but I read the full TT coat develops at around 9 months or so. He doesn't have the wide paws either.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Amy,

He is definitely a velcro dog! He wants to be right next to me wherever I am. He is housebroken, and does beautifully on the leash. His temperament is very sweet and indiscriminately friendly to everyone, eager to please. Not skittish of anything at all. We taught him to sit and down, and he will go into the crate on command. He is sleeping in his own crate next to my other dog but I know he would much prefer to sleep in my room. I don't think he would stay on the bed all night though because he has a definite preference for the cooler surfaces.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable! I do see some pretty long legs on him- and from what I have seen in the showring- the 6 month old Tibetan's are much smaller than the full grown ones- so I am going to guess that you have a TT or a TT mix on your hands!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

TT's are my new love. many people on here have adopted what we all think are TT mixes If I new I was not allergic to them...my 3rd may in fact be a TT. 

Tanya, do a search for Tritia's "Bodie" and Renee's "Copper"...to see other TT mixed that have become honorary Havs


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so sweet of you to rescue this little guy. I hope you find his owner. It's not important what kind of breed he is, just that he finds his home.
Have you called the local police and shelters? When dogs go missing, a lot of people go through those places as well. Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

The shelters ask you to list found animals on Pets911 which I have. Phoenix is such a big area! I keep searching the lost pets on Craigslist, Pets911, and Fidofinder. In my city, it will make a difference if he is a TT rather than a Hav. The Hav is of cuban origin and the coat is designed to protect the dog from the sun and heat, whereas the TT is Tibetan in origin and the coat protects the dog from cold and snow. If I have a hav, he will do fine in our climate but if I have a TT, I think he might be uncomfortable. I have family in Cleveland though!  In time I will know, as his coat develops. I have a feeling I will not find the owners, but I will not give up trying. He doesn't have the TT paws. We'll see about his coat and size as time passes won't we!  I will keep everyone posted, thanks again for the interest!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He sure is cute and marked wonderfully,but I wouldn't guess him to be a havanese myself. He is huge! My hav is almost 4 years old and weighs less then 11 pounds. In fact--our cat is taller and bigger then my Quince.

It is probably a mixed breed of some sort. When you go mixing a few breeds many do have a "havvie" look,but they are not havanese. 

I hope you find his owners or he gets a great forever home.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, it looks like you've done everything possible and then some! It just surprises me that no one has claimed him yet. I know if one of my guys got loose, I would be searching high and low and don't believe a week would go by, let alone an hour! Bella got loose one time and it took me 5 minutes to find her. Although, she had tags on and is microchipped! With all the ads you have running and you looking yourself for lost dogs, it's almost hard to miss!! I do hope his owner comes for him. Please keep us posted!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love seeing pictures of this beautiful boy! Missy, I'm with you... I'd LOVE to get a TT one day!!


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

My parents have 2 Tibetan Terriers and I have a Havanese puppy. I originally found out about the Havanese breed by thinking that someone's Hav was a TT puppy. After doing a little research I found that Havanese would be perfect for me (in an apartment) rather than a TT. They have very similar personalities and my Hav gets along great with my parents TT's. From the photos you posted I would guess that your rescue is either a big hav or a mix (hav/tt). TT's have long legs compared to Hav's shorter legs. Our TT's weigh 28(Harley) and 26(Bella). Harley is long legged even for a TT but Bella is the ideal size. 
TT pics below...












































P.S. For those of you thinking about adding a TT to your Hav clan I suggest it! You will love them as they are very similar to Havs...although a little more stubborn! I know a great breeder in the bay area if anyone wants the info.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw they all look so sweet.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Aw, they're adorable! How big were the TTs at around 6 months? I'm also interested in learning about the difference between the coats of the TT vs. Havanese.

I still haven't heard from the owners. My neighbor knows someone who is interested in him, but we're getting attached and I might just keep him.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

lol, they worm their way into your heart, don't they Tanya?


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

*New Development*

I found someone who breeds both the Havanese and the Tibetan Terrier and sent him a message. I thought some of you might be interested in the exchange, so here it is:



> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected] (his email is available at his site linked above)
> Subject: Tibetan Terrier? Havanese?
> Date: Thu, 21 Jan 2010 19:58:34 -0700
> ...


He replied as follows:



> From: Mel Ells
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Thursday, January 21, 2010 8:52 PM
> Subject: RE: Tibetan Terrier? Havanese?
> ...


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Tanya said:


> Aw, they're adorable! How big were the TTs at around 6 months? I'm also interested in learning about the difference between the coats of the TT vs. Havanese.
> 
> I still haven't heard from the owners. My neighbor knows someone who is interested in him, but we're getting attached and I might just keep him.


I don't remember how big they were at 6 months, sorry. The coats on our two are very different...Bella's is extremely thick and her tail is almost frizzy (both dogs have puppy cuts) and Harley's coat is much more fine and his tail is stick straight.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brooke, your parents' TT's are GORGEOUS !!! Oh, how beautiful. The main, and really only, reason I didn't go for a TT and opted for the Havanese, was the TT's size. I have physical limitations and I was worried I couldn't handle a dog over 20 lbs., but they really appeal to me. They look so very much like Havs, just bigger and more to love.  I love the pictures you posted.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Just saw this thread (haven't had time to read here lately!)
Anyway, I'd say he was a Tibetan Terrier mix, from what I've researched. 
We adopted Copper when he was estimated to be 6 months old. 
He weighed 14 lbs then. He's 23-25 lbs now. He's got the wide paws/long legs (as you can see here)

























Copper was advertised as 1/2 shih zu, 1/2 havanese, but that was purely a "guess" on their part. 
AND SO INCORRECT! His vet ppwk even indicated he's a tibetan terrier mix. 
He has a calmer personality than our Hav, Miley. He doesn't lay like her...she sprawls like a frog, and he doesn't. 
He didn't like to shred kleenex when we got him, but Miley has "taught" him how to do that. Lovely, huh?

He is more stubborn. If he doesn't want to do something, he won't. But he is also more sensitive too. 
If I raise my voice at him, he is so heartbroken, and generally stops that behavior. Unless it's something
he absolutely doesn't want to do...like stay in his kennel or bark at a stranger.

His coat is different than Miley's. Hers is cottony and soft. His is soft (especially his head), 
but doesn't matt as bad...he's got the undercoat and tends to shed more. 
Anyway, the hav personality and the TT personality mesh so well together. 
We feel very fortunate to have found such a good playmate for Miley!

Please keep us updated on if you decide to keep him, or find his owner!


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

This is the first time I have heard of a Tibetan Terrier, they are soo cute. Are they hypoallergenic?


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Renee!

What a cutie pie! So adorable, these are the best dogs aren't they.  See my post #58 above, I actually found a breeder that shows and breeds both, and he gave me his opinion, just based on a picture of course, so it's all just guessing anyway.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Tanya!
I read that post...I did the same thing when we got Copper..sent his pic to a gal that breeds both TT's and Havs here in Nebraska. She didn't think he was purebred, but possibly a mixed TT. And she said he could have some Lhasa in him, since they have similar features to TT's. When I saw a pic of your pup laying down, he lays more like Copper than Miley....Miley sprawls her legs out like a frog...definite hav trait. When I sent Copper's pic to a TT rescue in the UK, she said he was definitely a TT, and that we were lucky because Golden TT's are very much wanted over there. So it's interesting to get different opinions. Whatever Copper is, we love him very much. But it would be nice to know exactly what breeds are in him...helps you know what you're working with.

Here's what the gal from the UK Tibetan Terrier rescue group told me after I sent her pictures:
_Your new little dog is definitely a Tibetan Terrier and he's a lovely looking boy. This type of colouring is becoming quite unusual and sought after so you are very lucky.

I would say that the main characteristic about TTs is that they can suffer quite badly from separation anxiety, they are quite clingy and really love 'their' humans - their family, but can be a little standoffish with people they don't know. They really hate being left on their own for any length of time and for that reason we don't rehome them to people who work unless they are taking two, so that they can keep each other company.

If you keep his coat long you will find that you probably have to brush it most days to keep it tangle free. Most people, unless they are showing the dogs, cut their coats. Personally, I don't like them clipped very short as I don't think they are as pretty that way, what I do is cut mine with the scissors, and I do cut out any matted knots in the undercoat, so that they have about 2 inches that doesnt get knotted but doesnt pick up every leaf in the garden either. They need bathing every couple of months.

Keep an eye on his ears, if he seems to be getting very dark wax or alternatively red spotty stuff in there, he's probably got mites. It costs a lot to go to the vet every time, buy from the pharmacy a bottle of benzyl benzoate, it's a lot cheaper and just as good as anything the vet will give you. Fill the ear canal with it and give the ear a good rub, then just clear it out with cotton wool balls. It will keep the ears under control and kill any mites that he may have in there._


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

I think it's interesting that breeders do both these breeds, probably it's because they look similar and have similar temperaments.  Here is a pic of my little guy lying on his tummy froggie style. He loves to rest on a smooth cool surface like that.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/4296429760/


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I see you are calling him "my little guy". Does that mean he is staying if you don't find his owner? Yeah


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohhh Tanya...I might change my opinion back to Havanese...possibly a mix? Laying froggy style like that is a definite hav trait. Does he like to shred kleenex too? 
He looks right at home there....I hope you are able to keep him!!
He has gorgeous coloring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tanya, I've never heard anyone say that Havs & TTs have similar temperaments. On the contrary, TTs are often referred to as "the cat of the dog world" because the breed temperament is more aloof and they prefer to do things on their own terms. They are also more independent than Havanese.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sorry. My vote is still that he's got havanese in him. That being said, whatever he is, he's a cutie pie and you're lucky you found each other.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray is known to be a Havanese x Bichon Frise 'designer breed'.....we got him from a young couple that had an abrupt change in their circumstances and could no longer keep him. 

We got him at a little over 2 years old and he weighed 17 lbs when we got him. He apparently likes the better chow here a bit too much and now weighs about 20 lbs. He stands about 11.5 in tall at the withers. Yeah...he needs to go on a diet, lol. We are working on it.

Looks, coat and temperament, he seems to be typical havanese. Very affectionate, total velcro, quite mellow. Smart as a whip and very well behaved. He was already fully house broken when we got him.

We adore the little guy and are now completely enraptured with the Havanese breed. One of these days, we will get a pup.


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

*I'm Keeping Him *

Okay so it's official: I'm keeping him. 

Today I took my other dog to the vet and brought Hani along. The vet tech there told me that he looks exactly like a lowchen. He does seem to fit that description in both appearance and temperament. I'll never really know for sure, as someone in this thread said there are many different dogs with a similar look, but I love him anyway! You all have been wonderful and I appreciate everyone trying to help me to know what he might be. I wanted him to be a hav! But whatever he is, he has his forever loving home with me, my hubby and my kids. I think he will like it here.  <3


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

So glad you're keeping him!
Never thought of a lowchen...they look a lot like havs.
Enjoy him!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's great Tanya! Enjoy each other.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not so sure about the Lowchen thing. Flynn had a Lowchen so I'd love her to weigh in.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually some of the Lowchen I saw from your link do look more Hav than I thought. I've usually seen them with the lion cut and wasn't sure about the legs.

I'm so happy you're keeping him, whatever he is. How lucky for you both.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

He was meant to be yours. I'm so glad that he found a loving home, good job! Congratulations, so happy for all of you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We're so happy for him and for you. Whatever he is, you are welcome to stick around. He can be an "honorary Hav"!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

And who knows exactly what he is? He may still be a Hav, (or a TT, or a Lowchen...)

Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> Okay so it's official: I'm keeping him.
> 
> Today I took my other dog to the vet and brought Hani along. The vet tech there told me that he looks exactly like a lowchen. He does seem to fit that description in both appearance and temperament. I'll never really know for sure, as someone in this thread said there are many different dogs with a similar look, but I love him anyway! You all have been wonderful and I appreciate everyone trying to help me to know what he might be. I wanted him to be a hav! But whatever he is, he has his forever loving home with me, my hubby and my kids. I think he will like it here.  <3


A Lowchen has longer legs and shorter back than a Havanese, that is one of the big differences, in other words a Lowchen is almost square, from floor to shouldier and from shouldier to tail. My vet had not seen a Lowchen until I took mine in. A Lowchen is usually a little more active/hyper in general I believe..just my opinion. I am happy you have him!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I'm not so sure about the Lowchen thing. Flynn had a Lowchen so I'd love her to weigh in.


I have not been on the forum recently. I did answer, thanks Geri. Yes Lowchen and Havs look much alike without the trim, except for the leg length, I think...much different. Both great breeds!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm glad he found a wonderful forever home. I know you will all be happy. He is too good a fit to let go.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww, I'm so glad you are keeping him, Tanya!


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

*Question about Coats*

I read that one of the differences between the Havanese and the Lowchen is that Havanese have the double coat whereas the Lowchen has a single coat. How can I tell if my dog has a single or double coat?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm no expert on this but both my boys have very silky outer coats, while the hair underneath is a different quality (and in their cases) very thick, with Bailey's more cottony.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tanya, congratulations on your new baby! I've really enjoyed seeing pictures of Hani. He's just beautiful.  

Renee, I wouldn't say that laying down froggy-style is a unique Hav trait as I've seen several other breeds do the same thing. My friend's choc. Lab does that all the time. Another friends' Burnese Mtn. dog also lies like that quite often. Anyway, I'm sure there are more. I absolutely LOVE seeing photos of your TT, Copper. He's stunning!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Renee, I wouldn't say that laying down froggy-style is a unique Hav trait as I've seen several other breeds do the same thing. My friend's choc. Lab does that all the time. Another friends' Burnese Mtn. dog also lies like that quite often. Anyway, I'm sure there are more.


Lots of terriers do it to. Kodi actually doesn't do it that much any more. He did when he was a little baby, but he's much more likely to sleep either on his back or on his side now, and we know he's all Hav!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

i had a cocker that did it and it is a cocker trait. 
they also sit on your feet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm a newbie to the forum and a newbie to Havanese. Last weekend, my son and I were leaving the dog park when we came upon a bedraggled little furball lying in the street, resting. The driver in front of us slowed and passed by, so I stopped and got out of the car, scooped up the poor little thing, and put him in my car. We took him home and bathed him, pulled out the stickers from his fur and combed out the mats (I did have to cut some 'clingons' from his pants and cut a couple of mats. I have advertised him as lost on 3 internet local lost pet sites, and put up a sign on the fence at the dog park. If you click on my ad on Craigslist, you can see a picture of him. Can anyone verify that he is a Havanese? I think he is but am not certain. When I can figure out how to post pics I will try to get some more up.
> 
> ...


Tanya, I can't see the whole body, but he looks tall, do you have a photo of him showing full body? He may very well be a Lowchen. Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> I think it's interesting that breeders do both these breeds, probably it's because they look similar and have similar temperaments.  Here is a pic of my little guy lying on his tummy froggie style. He loves to rest on a smooth cool surface like that.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/4296429760/


Just saw this one Tanya, he definitely looks like a Lowchen here, and that is one of Bailey's traits too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn, look at these. Tanya had posted this link. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Flynn, look at these. Tanya had posted this link. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdpro2002/


Now I am not sure, the first three do look like Lowchen, the rest look like a much more substantial breed, but could be camera angle. He looks like he weighs more, nose and mouth look larger. About how much does he weigh?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tanya, I am so glad he is staying with you. 

Kimberly, your description of the TT is Jasper to a T (of course we know I don't have papers on Jas- so who really knows) 

Renee, look at my Jagger (copper)! love that last picture of his lips!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats to you on your new baby. He was surely a keeper from the start! I am so glad he found you. Whatever he is, he is beautiful. I am sure I speak for the rest of us on this forum that regardless of whether or not he is havanese, he is an honorary Hav here


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Karen, you read my mind! I was just coming over to post and say that I thought we should make him an honorary Hav!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is definitely a wonderful fit for you and a beautiful lucky little guy, be he Hav or Lowchen or TT. He is so lucky to have you and you him, how often do you find a little fellow like that? You were meant for each other. I can honestly say you will get so much help, if you need it from this group. If you don't need help you will have more fun than ever just being a part of this wonderful Hav world!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm a newbie to the forum and a newbie to Havanese. Last weekend, my son and I were leaving the dog park when we came upon a bedraggled little furball lying in the street, resting. The driver in front of us slowed and passed by, so I stopped and got out of the car, scooped up the poor little thing, and put him in my car. We took him home and bathed him, pulled out the stickers from his fur and combed out the mats (I did have to cut some 'clingons' from his pants and cut a couple of mats. I have advertised him as lost on 3 internet local lost pet sites, and put up a sign on the fence at the dog park. If you click on my ad on Craigslist, you can see a picture of him. Can anyone verify that he is a Havanese? I think he is but am not certain. When I can figure out how to post pics I will try to get some more up.
> 
> ...


Hello again, I sent the photos to my good friend who has been breeding and showing Lowchen for a very long time, she emailed me back that she believes he has Havanese in him for sure! Just thought I would let you know! Flynn


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Flynn!

Thanks for your assistance on this. He does have the rising topline which is more hav than lowchen, which is supposed to have a level back. He measures just a tad over 12" at the withers from the floor (I previously measured 12.5, and I don't have an accurate measuring tool, just a tape measure). His weight is about 15.5 lbs.

When I can, I will definitely have the dna test done on him, if I can find one that covers all the bichon types as well as the more common types. 

He's so cute!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanya said:


> Hi Flynn!
> 
> Thanks for your assistance on this. He does have the rising topline which is more hav than lowchen, which is supposed to have a level back. He measures just a tad over 12" at the withers from the floor (I previously measured 12.5, and I don't have an accurate measuring tool, just a tape measure). His weight is about 15.5 lbs.
> 
> ...


I would not worry, he is the best of both!!! Hugs, Flynn


----------

